# Lost Everything In Freezer



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Went out last night to the camper and opened the fridge and everything was warm
But when I opened the freezer and got hit with the smell. Lost all the meat in the freezer
Dont know what happen unless it was because of the thunder storm that knocked out
the power for awhile. Don't know because the check light was on.








Have to keep an eye on it.

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If the propane was off you would need to reset off and on if you lost power.

If the propane is on and fridge fails on electric as mine did it will switch over, you do not know it happens. My bottles are empty. If yours were on it should have switched to propane and then back.

John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

No John I turned mine off when we left the last time out








But I did turn one tank on now









Don


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If you had the bottles off and you have now opened them for use it is a good idea to purge the piping and test the fridge on gas before you put it into automatic.

Then you will have a better comfort factor that the gas system will take over in the event you lose AC power. Once it comes back on it will switch back to AC.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

HootBob said:


> Lost all the meat in the freezer...
> [snapback]43103[/snapback]​


Don, it's a good thing the Outback freezer is small. My buddy went on a weeklong vacation after purchasing a 1/4 side of beef. Somehow the breaker threw and when he came home...250 pounds of beef ruined. $600 down the tubes. Insurance deductible $1000.

I asked him how he was going to get rid of it. He re-froze everything, then set out to be hauled away.

Randy


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes Andy
Already purged the system and had it running on gas
So I'm ready if the power goes out again.

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The differences in products. My last campers fridge had lights that told me it was on gas or electric, no guess work. If propane was off it had a check light. If propane was off and we lost electric, it would just come back on if power was restored. It did not need to be reset as this one. I hate learning lessons the hard way!

John


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I wish that they had just used the old fashioned lamps that were on my old fridge ... green for on gas and blue for on propane.. and you could set the priority == meaning if the propane went off then the elec would kick in until until propane came back on -- or vice versa -- this one you never quit know what your cooling with... and it has been a costly mistake for several...


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

tdvffjohn -- did you contact the dealer and Dominic about your previous loss???


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

not yet. after repairs are made.


----------

